# Algae or what the heck is this green thing on rock.



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I have this rock that's been in my tank for a few weeks. It started off as being grey with some white stripes. Now its really lime green where the white edges used to be. Is this algae or is something wrong with this rock?










P.s. It looks like its disintegrating rather than algae.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Algae +1, not BGA, no worry.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

